# Smoking soaked bay leaves and allspice berries (pimento substitute)



## yonni (Aug 18, 2016)

Looking to make some jerk chicken this weekend but I don't have any pimento wood. This article  suggests soaking bay leaves and all spice is a good substitute. However, I am fairly new to smoking and was wondering if I'd be in danger of burning the leaves if I simply used them the same way I would use wood chips (or if there's anything else I should watch out for).

I have a masterbuilt propane smoker and will likely be smoking chicken legs/thighs.

Thanks.


----------

